

Ask HN: Business failed, depressed entepreneur, best way to cheer oneself up? - mobl

Being an entrepreneur and failing is pretty harsh for most people, how have you coped with it?<p>I've heard stories of successful people failing in business and never coming back and even dying feeling like a failure.<p>What is the best way to avoid that? How to come back stronger?
======
Arun2009
> Being an entrepreneur and failing

Well, it's the business that failed, not the entrepreneur. There are always
lessons that you take away from the experience - something that people who
didn't try will ever have.

This knowledge is both rare and valuable. It can be shared with others, or it
can be used to generate wealth in the future. I'd suggest you make en
inventory of items that you learned from the experience. It could be something
tactical (e.g., "learned how to run a proper AdWords campaign; learned how to
build a professional website") or more strategic. In either case, you're going
to be better at starting up the next time around.

------
Mob2mob
I would start with getting success quotes and images on your desk. Buy some
good cheerful songs, watch some Jerry McGuire like films, read a couple of
spiritual books, do some excercise. If still depressed go to a therapist to
get yourself straight again and get your mojo back, laugh a lot!!

------
sabat
Read the true stories of (so many!) entrepreneurs who failed, failed, learned,
learned, failed, and then succeeded.

Exercise 5-6 days per week, 20-40 mins per day. Aerobic, weights, whatever.
Don't over-do it; exercise is not punishment. However, it is vital to keeping
your mind healthy. Scientific fact.

Get enough sleep.

Eat well.

Brainstorm ideas. Have friends (potential new partners?) help you. Any idea is
worth playing with. Develop a list and keep adding to it.

Brainstorm _needs_. What do people need? What problems do people have that
they may pay to get rid of?

Go to Hacker meetups.

Understand your mind and how it works. _Mindsight_ by Dan Siegel is excellent.

